# 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (GTIR6)*

A few items are interesting.
1. Foot pedals - its about time. The separation between the Eos pedals is not enough. I have two pairs of shoes that hit both the brake and accelerator unless I'm angled or all the way over to the right (on the carpet).
2. AC vs Econ.
3. Cruise control stalk change.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (liquid stereo)*

What's the premium 7 radio? And were there ever headlight washers with the Xenon headlights?


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

No beige/beige -- for me that is almost a blessing. I have a rare 1998 beige/beige Cabrio LS. As much as I like the combo, I couldn't really see repeating it, but I was tempted. So one less thing to contemplate.
But, no additions to the exterior or interior colors -- before I come off as too boring, I was hoping for red leather. I am disappointed.
The VII radio -- I want to guess it will make bluetooth more accessible -- guys, it is just a guess, I am not an under the hood, techanical kinda girl.
And, I can't begin to say how annoyed I am that the V6 has gone totally sport. I really think the "top of the line" Eos should have ALL the options.
Done ranting -- I am ordering a 2008 Eos as soon as my dealer starts taking them!! Paprika Red/Beige Lux with all the extras.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_A few items are interesting.
1. Foot pedals - its about time. The separation between the Eos pedals is not enough. I have two pairs of shoes that hit both the brake and accelerator unless I'm angled or all the way over to the right (on the carpet).
2. AC vs Econ.
3. Cruise control stalk change.

#3 has already happened. Not sure when in the 07 production, but my Dec 06 Eos has the cruise/turn signal stalk instead of the seperate stalk.
#2 - just a cosmetic change...
Looking at the 4 models, I'm glad I bought my 2007 with the options I wanted (well, the ones I could get - I still wanted HIDs on a 2.0T...). Now, VW is de-contenting the cars and limiting the options, just like they did between the 2005.5 and 2006 Jettas.


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

you can order them now


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_
1. Foot pedals - its about time. The separation between the Eos pedals is not enough. I have two pairs of shoes that hit both the brake and accelerator unless I'm angled or all the way over to the right (on the carpet).

Tell me about it!!
For those of us with big feet, the pedals are too close together in my manuam *aircooled VWs*
I always feel like my body is pointing toward the right of the car
I'm in complete agreement with everyone on not limiting features-- and to think that the *top-of-the-line VR6 will have less options than loaded 2.0T*















Even though I _was_ looking for a sports car, the Sports seats offered seemed very uncomfortable (not to mention *leather*) and that would have made me pick a different model.
You *still* can't shift _and_ listen to DynAudio








Apparently marketing has found that there are no driving AND music enthusiasts








William


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_And, I can't begin to say how annoyed I am that the V6 has gone totally sport. I really think the "top of the line" Eos should have ALL the options.


It does not appear that any options have been deleted from the 3.2L model. They've just merged the sport package into the standard equipment, rather than making it a $650 option. Look at the list above and see how many of the options are either standard to the 3.2 or exclusive to the 3.2
Where do you get the idea that it does not have all the options?


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

just to sum up 2007:
get a wheat beige now if you want one, or else thats it. 
the lost unicorn will now be a 4 cylinder turbo sport with aluminum trim and paddle shifting. before it could be had for like 36K. now you have to get a V6 and you are near the 42K range. Also forget a sport model with a manual tranmission, period! Almost makes me want to pick up an EOS turbo manual sport model as a collector's item.








Also, if you want a v6 but you have a big behind, it looks like you are outta luck, as according to that chart, the vr6 comes only with a tuckas clenching sport seat. 
While I do think this helps VW cut cost in getting cars here, I think its bad for the buyer. However I blame us yanks for our own mess. We don't know what we want, and the market here is more towards telling the consumer what they should buy. having separate sport and lux packages for both the turbo and vr6 i thought, at least, it provided some accessability of tubro buyers to some high end features. now you have to get a 6 banger. Boo! 
the appeal of the EOS for me is that I could get a modest car drivetrainw ise, and spec it out as a lux car. now you can't. 
also no manual for the vr6 sport!!! WTF!!!
its official: the EOS has been americanized, i.e. wonder bread, cookie cutter, MBA prison raped options
I also wonder of the separation of the pedals can be done after the fact to the 2007 models? 

BTW, thank you for the chart....



_Modified by archiea at 11:36 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Where do you get the idea that it does not have all the options?

What it doesn't have is *the option to have accessories/options*
i.e. if you didn't like the Sports seats, you don't have the *option* to choose the Luxury seats or anything else more comfortable.
If I were geting the top priced model, I would want _choice_, and not just maximum-bling
William


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_I beg to differ. The 2007 V6 came with the Luxury options standard; the switch to the sport package was an option. The 2008 V6 standard trim out is the Sports package, but the luxury package (wood trim, luxury seats, etc.,) is not available.

So in other words, if you want a vr6, you better have a tiny ass, yet a big wallet!!!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
also no manual for the vr6 sport!!! WTF!!!
its official: the EOS has been americanized, i.e. wonder bread...


just for the record, you couldn't get the VR6 as a manual before either.
I thought it was odd, but I suspect that they think people would tear it up too much with quick acceleration making it hard to shift between gears.
(or they just thought that is was a luxury item, and that buyers didn't really want to bother shifting themselves)
William


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_ Almost makes me want to pick up an EOS turbo manual sport model as a collector's item.











Don't even think of buying one thinking that you will be able to sell it at a premium xx years down the road. When all is said and done after factoring in the cost of maintaining, storing and insuring the car, you would be better off investing the money in a good mutual fund.
Case in point, a friend of my wife's has a 1979 VW Super Beetle Convertible. Now, she didn't buy it to be a collectible. Her ex-hubby bought it new for her. One problem - he neglected to teach her how to drive it and she had no interest in learning. So, it was garaged and or covered for the last 28 years. It now has only 500 miles on it. 
A search of e-bay shows that most low mileage 79s do not even reach the reserve. An acquaintance (who has owned dozens of air-cooleds) put it best when he said that the 79 SB convertible was the only 28 year old car that you can find with less than 500 miles and still choose your color and options. he estimates that half of the 20,000 or so imported that year were bought as "investments" - not a very good one...


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_So in other words, if you want a vr6, you better have a tiny ass, yet a big wallet!!!









Well, we don't exactly know how the LUX model will be priced, given that the luxury options are now standard in that version. If the difference held true from the 2007 2.0T with the luxury package and the V6 with the luxury package as an option (approx. $3500), than I suppose that is not so much more to pay for a larger engine, Homelink, xenon headlights, a chrome grill and 18" wheels. I have a small derriere, but I want the wood trim and softer suspension. I learned to drive on a '98 Olds V-8. There was nothing sporty about that, and I handled it just fine, thank you.
Oops -- mispoke, the headlights are still an option. But upon re-reading the list I have an observation -- the V6 seems to have 2 diiferent types of standard exterior miirors. Not a feature equivalent to $1000 headlights, alas.
_Modified by shorenuf at 12:33 PM 5-7-2007_

_Modified by shorenuf at 12:46 PM 5-7-2007_


_Modified by shorenuf at 1:22 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_It does not appear that any options have been deleted from the 3.2L model. They've just merged the sport package into the standard equipment, rather than making it a $650 option. Look at the list above and see how many of the options are either standard to the 3.2 or exclusive to the 3.2
Where do you get the idea that it does not have all the options?

I beg to differ. The 2007 V6 came with the Luxury options standard; the switch to the sport package was an option. The 2008 V6 standard trim out is the Sports package, but the luxury package (wood trim, luxury seats, etc.,) is not available. I got the idea from what was offered at VW Build an Eos. Despite some reported inaccuracies on that site, the options I described seemed pretty clear.


_Modified by shorenuf at 12:32 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Don't even think of buying one thinking that you will be able to sell it at a premium xx years down the road. When all is said and done after factoring in the cost of maintaining, storing and insuring the car, you would be better off investing the money in a good mutual fund.


yeah i was mainly kiding, expect for the fun of owning a rare configuration. If I had a smaller ass (and a bigger wallet) I would consider getting a '07 turbo sport model. 

_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
Case in point, a friend of my wife's has a 1979 VW Super Beetle Convertible. Now, she didn't buy it to be a collectible. Her ex-hubby bought it new for her. One problem - he neglected to teach her how to drive it and she had no interest in learning. So, it was garaged and or covered for the last 28 years. It now has only 500 miles on it. 
A search of e-bay shows that most low mileage 79s do not even reach the reserve. An acquaintance (who has owned dozens of air-cooleds) put it best when he said that the 79 SB convertible was the only 28 year old car that you can find with less than 500 miles and still choose your color and options. he estimates that half of the 20,000 or so imported that year were bought as "investments" - not a very good one... 

yeah the same could be said for the "retro birds" that Ford came out with 2002-2005. I got one because I love the car and I wanted a modern convertable and I love the throw back looks. Many people got them as colector cars. Now you see them on ebay with low mileage.
i think, with the expection of some unique cars and some supercars, that there is 0 chance of ANY current car becoming a 'classic". At least in the sense of the cars from the 50 and 60's. i think the mechanical natrue of 50 year old cars gives them longevity, where as cars today are not made to last and are based on turnover.. meanwhile cars from 50 years ago were seen as heirlooms by comparison. Plus they looked WAY better back then. 
One car that did strike me for longevity was the pontiac solstice... and the reason is for the somplicity of the vehicle.. it seems almost like a kit car if you look at the chasis.. however, I think that with todays strick safety regulations not to mention exhaust restrictions, there will be no new classic cars.. just that beautify sheet metal from the '50's and '60's.... and the kit cars we have today maybe. Sniff....


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_
I beg to differ. The 2007 V6 came with the Luxury options standard; the switch to the sport package was an option. The 2008 V6 standard trim out is the Sports package, but the luxury package (wood trim, luxury seats, etc.,) is not available. I got the idea from what was offered at VW Build an Eos. Despite some reported inaccuracies on that site, the options I described seemed pretty clear.

_Modified by shorenuf at 12:32 PM 5-7-2007_

I now see what you're perspective is, but its unfounded. For some reason, you choose to perceive sport pack options as "non-premuim", which is not the case. Sure, they're not your personal preference, but that does not mean the 3.2 model has been cheapened.
The reality is that leather sport seats and regular leather seats are equal to each other in being a premium upgrade. You may not personally prefer the sport seats to the standard ones, but there's nothing cheaper or inferior about the sport seats. 
Its the same thing with the wood trim. Wood and aluminum are both upgrades over the base black colored plastic trim, but both wood and aluminum are premium upgrades. You may prefer the wood, but there's nothing cheaper or inferior about the aluminum.
Also keep in mind there was never any *optional* luxury package offered on the 3.2L, that option was ONLY for 2.0T cars. And when it comes to sport seats, if you don't fit, then you need to take a look at yourself, not the car. That's not meant to be an insult to anyone, its simply good health advice.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:05 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

It's funny but these new options would cause me to spend LESS on an eos. As a standard transmission driver I was deciding between an '07 2.0t (now komfort) with either no options or with the expensive sports package. I decided to add the sports package+18" wheels (and now glad I did). 
If I had waited till '08 to order my choice would have been clear. A komfort model with no options. Vw would have lost out on over $4000 worth of my money!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I now see what you're perspective is, but its unfounded. For some reason, you choose to perceive sport pack options as "non-premuim", which is not the case. Sure, they're not your personal preference, but that does not mean the 3.2 model has been cheapened.
The reality is that leather sport seats and regular leather seats are equal to each other in being a premium upgrade. You may not personally prefer the sport seats to the standard ones, but there's nothing cheaper or inferior about the sport seats. 
Its the same thing with the wood trim. Wood and aluminum are both upgrades over the base black colored plastic trim, but both wood and aluminum are premium upgrades. You may prefer the wood, but there's nothing cheaper or inferior about the aluminum.
Also keep in mind there was never any *optional* luxury package offered on the 3.2L, that option was ONLY for 2.0T cars. And when it comes to sport seats, if you don't fit, then you need to take a look at yourself, not the car. That's not meant to be an insult to anyone, its simply good health advice.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:05 PM 5-7-2007_

Oh, wolf, you're so argumentative that you'd argue the shade of blue of a clear blue sky.







There's less options all around in the 2008 line up. its a bit of a step back for some who had a particular config in mind. 
Also on the sport seat tukas fitability, yeah there are definiltly some, present included, that have our "fitability" issues that are our own fault. (hey you no gonna eat that?) but there are large framed people there, sans fat, that make the new vr6 option not an option!!! 
I remember, even in my fit days, like 100 lbs ago, I found sport seats not up there in the comfort area when it came to the long drive haul. And I was a small framed 180lber. I swear, as much as it seems like ethnic slur, those sport seats are made for the asian fast and furious crowd.. and I think we can agree that, as an over generalization, asians have NO ass!!!







I've sat in other sports seats, even with my current rubenesque build, and they didn't feel as tight and hard as the EOS sport seat. Of course this is all opinion... and much of it is derived from my ass... literally.... so take it in that spirit!
the vr6 should have a non sport seat option, period.. you don't even need to have the gluteal real estate mentioned above to feel that way....
Also a carbon filter for those of us in areas with predominate mexican cuisine (like socal) would help too!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_It's funny but these new options would cause me to spend LESS on an eos. As a standard transmission driver I was deciding between an '07 2.0t (now komfort) with either no options or with the expensive sports package. I decided to add the sports package+18" wheels (and now glad I did). 
If I had waited till '08 to order my choice would have been clear. A komfort model with no options. Vw would have lost out on over $4000 worth of my money!









I'm not sure if they are trying to shoehorn people into a higher bracket car. I think with an impractical like the EOS it may backfire while likein a prius, people will cough up the dough.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I now see what you're perspective is, but its unfounded. For some reason, you choose to perceive sport pack options as "non-premuim", which is not the case. Also keep in mind there was never any *optional* luxury package offered on the 3.2L, that option was ONLY for 2.0T cars.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:05 PM 5-7-2007_

No -- packages are packages -- just a matter of taste and/comfort. The V6 came standard with the "Luxury Package" options, but you could have the "Sport Package" options instead. I think now that the standard build includes the Sport Package options, they should offer the Luxury Package as an alternative. The other built in, and otherwise unavailable, features of the V6 set it apart as a more upscale Eos. Given that, those who want to pay the price should be able to get the trim out they prefer.


_Modified by shorenuf at 1:42 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
the vr6 should have a non sport seat option, period.. you don't even need to have the gluteal real estate mentioned above to feel that way....


I'm definitely going to have to agree with you. The Eos is not really a sports car, not even with the 3.2, so sport seats are not exactly necessary. 
That being said, the Eos sport seats are really more like "sporty" seats. its not like they are agressively sporty like what you would find in a Porsche 911 or Lotus Elan. And they certianly are not competition sport seats like in a race/track car. They are in reality, mild.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_Oh, wolf, you're so argumentative that you'd argue the shade of blue of a clear blue sky.







There's less options all around in the 2008 line up. its a bit of a step back for some who had a particular config in mind.









Thank you.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
I'm definitely going to have to agree with you. The Eos is not really a sports car, not even with the 3.2, so sport seats are not exactly necessary. 


well it is nice to have the extra support for those of us who drive on canyon roads,, and who have no ass... 


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
That being said, the Eos sport seats are really more like "sporty" seats. its not like they are agressively sporty like what you would find in a Porsche 911 or Lotus Elan. And they certianly are not competition sport seats like in a race/track car. They are in reality, mild.

Lotus elan seats feel like the car has been partially crushed in a compacter!!! you need to have no ass and no kidneys for that one!!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

lets face it... if you like italian food... and plenty of it.. there's no way you can get a vr6 Eos!! I say thats ethnic preference going on in the halls of VW!!








You think there's a correlation of asians having no ass and feeling hungery a half hour after eating chinese food?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (GTIR6)*

Any idea if some of these changes can be retrofitted to the 2007 model? In particular I wouldn't mind having the following:
1) Space between pedals (if it is a bolt on replacement it may just be possible)
2) Arm rest aux input (no more reaching across the car to control the ipod)
3) Updated clock (if it looks okay I wonder if they could just update my software)


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (aflaedge)*

Man I'm glad I got the 2.0T Sport.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Any idea if some of these changes can be retrofitted to the 2007 model? In particular I wouldn't mind having the following:
1) Space between pedals (if it is a bolt on replacement it may just be possible)
2) Arm rest aux input (no more reaching across the car to control the ipod)
3) Updated clock (if it looks okay I wonder if they could just update my software)

The last two are probably a "NO"
I would guess that both require hardware that you don't have as well as different wiring.
But from what I hear, the armrest really gets in the way, though it would be nice to have the aux jack SOMEWHERE more accessible.
Personally, I can live without the armrest, but I wish they had given the Base model more than one 12v jack (and the cover over the one in the cointray opens in a poorly designed way too)
William


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (kghia)*

Funny, the new 3.2 is exactly what I bought. Except the xenons are a stand alone option now. When I orderd mine I griped about how I really wanted the Park assist but didn't really care about the xenons. So I bit the bullet and got the tech package anyway.
NOW that I have it I am actally glad I have the xenons. It would've made for a harder decision ( I got the tech package over the Dynaudio upgrade - wanted to save some money one way or another)
BTW , had my first fill up at the gas station- my gas milage was HORRENDOUS! ( 16.5mpg just city backroads driving and not even in sports mode!!!)


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_
BTW , had my first fill up at the gas station- my gas milage was HORRENDOUS! ( 16.5mpg just city backroads driving and not even in sports mode!!!)

...just operate the top again and you'll forget about the mileage!!


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (kpiskin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpiskin* »_Man I'm glad I got the 2.0T Sport.

*Me too.* For once, I chose correctly. I'm the sort that would have gone home with the cow if I was playing Let's Make A Deal. But in this case, I got *exactly* what I wanted.......

<---------------------------








P.S. If anyone from VW is reading this thread, you're blowing it! More options, not fewer is what the world wants. And while you're at it, take a whip to those people in your technology department to get going on that touch screen navigation with full iPod and bluetooth integration project.

_Modified by ChicagoVW at 7:13 PM 5-7-2007_


_Modified by ChicagoVW at 7:13 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_
[P.S. If anyone from VW is reading this thread, you're blowing it! More options, not fewer is what the world wants. And while you're at it, take a whip to those people in your technology department to get going on that touch screen navigation with full iPod and bluetooth integration project.


I'll second that, this isn't the value edition Rabbit. People looking at a halo car such as the Eos want to be able to fully equip the car with the most up to date technology.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
But from what I hear, the armrest really gets in the way, though it would be nice to have the aux jack SOMEWHERE more accessible.


Oh man I love that armrest, ya know it's adjustable







I suppose it would require different wiring but really I'm just interested in the hardware and if it is something I can easily retrofit without a whole new armrest. If you think about it the distance from the far side of the glovebox to the back of the radio and the armrest to the back of the radio isn't all that much different.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_
And while you're at it, take a whip to those people in your technology department to get going on that touch screen navigation with full iPod and bluetooth integration project.


how about a hipper menu system too, like this one from Jag....


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Sport seats*

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of the sport seats in the Eos. I am of coursed biased as I'm 6'2", 195 pounds, and my previous car (20AE GTI) had a set of Recaros up front. I think Eos seats are great in terms of adjustability - angle, height, lumbar, etc. - but they are quite narrow. 
The upside is that I no longer sit with the wallet in my back pocket. If I do that it sits on the side-bolster and pokes me.


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
That being said, the Eos sport seats are really more like "sporty" seats. its not like they are agressively sporty like what you would find in a Porsche 911 or Lotus Elan. And they certianly are not competition sport seats like in a race/track car. They are in reality, mild.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Sport seats (liquid stereo)*

I am 5'7", 205lbs and love the sport seats. I fit in them quite nicely, with some room to spare. But I stopped sitting on my wallet years ago due to it causing back pain.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_you don't have the *option* to choose the Luxury seats or anything else more comfortable.
William

I have the "Lux" seats and I'm amazed VW offers harder version







I do like the way they cradle you. Just could use a bit more cushion for the caboose.


_Modified by solarflare at 5:49 AM 5-8-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I thought the only real difference between the sport and lux seats was the stiching and the hight of the side bolsters. So they are both pretty hard. I like that though, but I can see how it flys in the face of other "lux" seats that have big cushy pads for my butt to sink into.


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

After re-reading this chart about 20 times; I'd like to point something out that everyone has seemed to miss:
The chart never mentions a "sport seat", but rather only contains a leather comfort seats. That leather comfort seat is only standard on the 2.0T lux version. So if you are assuming that the V6 has sport seats, you should also assume that the sport and komfort trims also come with standard sports seats, because all 3 trims do not have leather comfort seating checked. I really doubt that is the case that the "komfort trim" has sport seating, although I can see that for a "sport trim". Either VW missed sport seats on the chart, or they decided to do away with them all together in 2008. 
As I stated in another thread, I'd be really interested in a V6 with Chicago rims, without sport seats. A 2008 model, if they delete the sport seats, would be my best option.


----------



## shorenuf (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Furiator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiator* »_After re-reading this chart about 20 times; I'd like to point something out that everyone has seemed to miss:
The chart never mentions a "sport seat", but rather only contains a leather comfort seats.

The chart says leather sports seats standard in the V-6. Apparently the V-6 comes standard as the sports model. What annoys me is that the V-6 has many features that are not part of the 2007 lux or sports package and are not available on any other model for 2008. So, besides the engine, if one chooses the v-6 they have a very high end Eos.With that in mind, the v-6 should include a choice of trims (sport or lux), which it does not.


_Modified by shorenuf at 5:56 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (shorenuf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shorenuf* »_
The chart says leather sports seats standard in the V-6. Apparently the V-6 comes standard as the sports model. What annoys me is that the V-6 has many features that are not part of the 2007 lux or sports package and are not available on any other model for 2008. So, besides the engine, if one chooses the v-6 they have a very high end Eos.With that in mind, the v-6 should include a choice of trims (sport or lux), which it does not.

_Modified by shorenuf at 5:56 AM 5-15-2007_

its just a bit prejudice from VW to say that if you can afford a high end v6 Eos, that you must have a tiny ass.




_Modified by mark_d_drake at 11:48 AM 8-14-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (archiea)*

I'm not sure how regional this word is.
http://www.urbandictionary.com...atall


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: (shorenuf)*

Your right It does say that... That's what I get for replying to threads at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Mike_NewBrunswick (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS changes in an easy to read chart (GTIR6)*

If I'm reading your chart correctly, it seems that the base 2008 model has a couple of nice additions that were not available in the base 2007 model.
- Armrest/Console (yay!)
- Windscreen

I've been trying to find a manual transmission 2.0T in my area. I didn't want to buy a base model mainly because it lacked the armrest and because it didn't come with a beige interior. These two features are important to me. Now it seems that at least one of them will be included in the base 2008 model. Yes?
Now if only I can find one with a black exterior and a beige interior I'll be all set!


----------



## ScarletJ (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 2008 EOS*

There's an error in this chart. It says the Komfort comes with multifunction steering wheel. I just saw one at a dealer and it doesn't have that option. What gives?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 EOS (ScarletJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScarletJ* »_There's an error in this chart. It says the Komfort comes with multifunction steering wheel. I just saw one at a dealer and it doesn't have that option. What gives?

Perhaps that's the fix for the non-functional telephone button thats been on the steering wheel for the last 2 years?








And really, that's probably the real answer. I'd like to have a mole inside VW that could tell me when the RNS510 navigation will be available in the Eos. Actually that information should be available at this point.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:46 AM 8-14-2007_


----------



## Mike Solo (Jan 26, 2005)

Speaking as an R32 owner who has driven his car without the AWD system activated, I simply cannot fathom the desire to have the 3.2L VR6 in a FWD vehicle like the EOS.
It's much heavier than the 2.0T, which makes it more nose heavy and overall weightier, you'd be able to spin the wheels easily (probably one of the reasons VW insists on only giving it a DSG gearbox), and it's far less tunable than the 2.0T, unless you add a turbo to it. The 2.0T would also be more fuel efficient.
The VR6 does have one *sweet* exhaust note though.
Back on topic, I just can't understand getting the VR6 in a FWD car. I'd stick with the lighter 2.0 turbo.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*

Drive one...


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (Mike Solo)*

Solo: I agree entirely. This is not to slam anyone who purchased one, but the current VAG engine offerings are really redundant. (This was not the case with the 1.8T and VR6 offerings on the A4-chassis offerings.)
The 3.2 VR6 and 2.0TFSI are too close in power and mileage. Check the reviews for the Eos and TT. Does anyone recommend the 3.2 TT over the 2.0T TT? I haven't read one review that does so.
The exhaust note on the VR6 is sweet.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Solo* »_Speaking as an R32 owner who has driven his car without the AWD system activated, I simply cannot fathom the desire to have the 3.2L VR6 in a FWD vehicle like the EOS.
It's much heavier than the 2.0T, which makes it more nose heavy and overall weightier, you'd be able to spin the wheels easily (probably one of the reasons VW insists on only giving it a DSG gearbox), and it's far less tunable than the 2.0T, unless you add a turbo to it. The 2.0T would also be more fuel efficient.
The VR6 does have one *sweet* exhaust note though.
Back on topic, I just can't understand getting the VR6 in a FWD car. I'd stick with the lighter 2.0 turbo.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (liquid stereo)*

One point you are missing here is that some of us just do not like / trust Turbos. I am fully aware that modern turbos are much more reliable than the older supercharged / turbos of yester-year, but the simple fact of the matter is that when they go, they are damn expensive to repair. 
Given that I will probably keep my EOS 10-14 years, I simply didn't want to have that issue lurking on the event horizon.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_One point you are missing here is that some of us just do not like / trust Turbos. 

Agreed, there's a lot of heat related issues with turbo cars. Paint often gets prematurely aged on the hood of turbo charged cars from the excessive underhood heat cooking it. And all the plastic parts under the hood are subject to more heat stress so they can crack, dry up, and become more brittle (shorter lifespan) than on a conventional car. In fact I have a friend with a new twin turbo 335i and in his garage and he has a Stanley Blower fan set up right in front of his parking spot on a timer to blow into the grill for 20 minutes after he parks to try to keep things as cool as possible under the hood during what's known as the "heat soak" period...immediately after you shut off a car thats fully warmed up to its normal operating temperature, especially in a confined space like a garage.
















Neat trick, I've actually adopted it for myself too.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:09 PM 8-14-2007_


----------

